

RSpec and Rails tests are 100% CPU bound - tectonic
http://blog.andrewcantino.com/post/1411733593/rspec-is-cpu-bound

======
jlindley
No, the test process doesn't usually peg the CPU. Single threaded database
connection usage in the test process is the problem.

Faster rspec: spork & parallel_tests runner. One test process per CPU core,
and a preloaded rail environment, test run split across processes.

~~~
tectonic
I suppose I should have said single-core CPU bound, yea.

